# BMQ questions



## Timmason09 (22 Feb 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the site. Basic training is coming up soon, and I just had a few questions:

1.) How many days into BMQ until you get your rifle?
2.) Is it like the movies? (Full metal jacket) Like hardcore strict.
3.) What do you get issued after/during BMQ? (Gear/clothes? etc)
4.) Do you do any drills with airsoft/paintball rifles?
5.) Is it fun?



Sorry for not using the search function right away, just need all the answers straight up.

Thanks.


----------



## willellis (22 Feb 2011)

1) 4th week in
2) Depends on your personal views. If you are use " Full Metal Jacket " as a basis for what is " hardcore strict " then, no.
3) It depends on your element. 
4) no
5) The one constant is " it's what you make of it "

BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## Timmason09 (22 Feb 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> 1) 4th week in
> 2) Depends on your personal views. If you are use " Full Metal Jacket " as a basis for what is " hardcore strict " then, no.
> 3) It depends on your element.
> 4) no
> ...



Awesome sounds great.

And thanks for the welcome


----------



## A-ryathker (15 Apr 2011)

Just finished basic last month, basic is fun for some people hell for others depends on too many things to count. If you end up with 59 other great ppl who want to be there and are competent, instructors who wake up every morning in a good mood with perfect weather conditions each and every time you go for a march or into the field basic will be a breeze. Our platoon got our rifles day one of week 2 it was different for about every other course ive talked to, week 5 was live rounds at the range the rest was blanks for the field. Your going to hear a lot of rumors and about what basic is like and recourse guys who will tell you week 9 or week 11 will be "like this" etc etc. dont bother with trying to figure things out in advance as no 2 platoons have the same experience . Every persons experience in basic is different, personally I never got singled out yelled at for anything or singled out given push ups or any other punishment for anything never got a swipe never got any counselings, largley because I landed in a awesome platoon good section with great group of guys and we all pulled together in the right direction and had a blast. I wasnt a grey man but followed orders and did my part. Go back and watch all those movies about basic ie full metal jacket, ever notice the guys getting ripped a new one are all retards? yes theres going to be Sgts and Mcpls screaming at kids, midnight marches and -30 camping, push ups and impossible timings etc etc. learn to love it and have fun doing it and you wont be the one being screamed at it will be someone else. Honestly a lot depends on what kinda guys you end up in a platoon with.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2011)

A-ryathker said:
			
		

> Just finished basic last month, basic is fun for some people hell for others depends on too many things to count. If you end up with 59 other great ppl who want to be there and are competent, instructors who wake up every morning in a good mood with perfect weather conditions each and every time you go for a march or into the field basic will be a breeze. Our platoon got our rifles day one of week 2 it was different for about every other course ive talked to, week 5 was live rounds at the range the rest was blanks for the field. Your going to hear a lot of rumors and about what basic is like and recourse guys who will tell you week 9 or week 11 will be "like this" etc etc. dont bother with trying to figure things out in advance as no 2 platoons have the same experience . Every persons experience in basic is different, personally I never got singled out yelled at for anything or singled out given push ups or any other punishment for anything never got a swipe never got any counselings, largley because I landed in a awesome platoon good section with great group of guys and we all pulled together in the right direction and had a blast. I wasnt a grey man but followed orders and did my part. Go back and watch all those movies about basic ie full metal jacket, ever notice the guys getting ripped a new one are all retards? yes theres going to be Sgts and Mcpls screaming at kids, midnight marches and -30 camping, push ups and impossible timings etc etc. learn to love it and have fun doing it and you wont be the one being screamed at it will be someone else. Honestly a lot depends on what kinda guys you end up in a platoon with.



Could your go back and redo this?  I got to the second line and it all became gibberish.  Why?  Well, you can't write.  Try using some grammar and spelling skills.  Try to punctuate, using a period (.) where you would pause to take a breath (hint: read what you just wrote and where you stopped to take a breath, or change the subject, put in a period.)   Capitals are also good, especially for the first word of a paragraph or sentence.  "Cant" means "tilt" so if you want to say that something tilts in some direction it is fine, but it gets confusing if you really meant that someone "can't" do something.  Same goes for "don't". 

I still can't figure out you are saying about your instructors, who wake up every morning in a good mood with perfect weather conditions, each and every time you go for a march or into the field.  That is as far as I got, as this just became a lot of nonsense after that.


----------



## Amy.Taylor (19 Apr 2011)

Timmason09 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the site. Basic training is coming up soon, and I just had a few questions:
> 
> 1.) How many days into BMQ until you get your rifle?
> 2.) Is it like the movies? (Full metal jacket) Like hardcore strict.
> ...


----------



## matt.flaig (21 Apr 2011)

1) my guess is around 5-6 weeks 
2) Depends on the staff you get for your course, I've seen super chill courses, and I've seen living hell 
3) i got issued basically everything, when you do get issued shit make sure  you do get everything on the list. they got a bad habit of only giving you half the shit you need 
4) on my bmq we got to use the SAT range near the end of it. its basically a giant video game with real weapons hooked up to Co2 
5) BMQ is awesome you will have the best time ever


----------



## NL_John (13 Jun 2011)

Hey All, Some basic questions here I wonder if anyone can help me with. 

1) Hansol's Guide to BMQ was a good read but it is for when BMQ was only 11 weeks. Anyone know of a more up to date guide?

2) I was told that the first apx. 6 weeks of BMQ is a black out period (No connect with home). It is what I am planning for but is this true? if so has the length changed to be longer as well?

3) Contact with home: I recall my brother calling home when i was younger. Thats was YEARS ago, I assume you can still call home but are there other ways to keep in contact as well (Email, Skype, whatever).

4) I read today that you can bring a laptop to use after 6pm. This seems a little strange to me. I figured that all that stuff you have to do in BMQ takes you to longer after 6 PM. 

May have more questions after I see the answers to these.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (14 Jun 2011)

Timmason09 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the site. Basic training is coming up soon, and I just had a few questions:
> 
> 1.) How many days into BMQ until you get your rifle?
> 2.) Is it like the movies? (Full metal jacket) Like hardcore strict.
> ...



1) Day one of week 2.
2) Yes, but the instructors are not allowed to assault you.
3) Depends on your element. (Land, Sea or Air).
4) No, you use a real C7 Rifle.
5) It is something you will remember for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (14 Jun 2011)

Timmason09 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the site. Basic training is coming up soon, and I just had a few questions:
> 
> 1.) How many days into BMQ until you get your rifle?
> 2.) Is it like the movies? (Full metal jacket) Like hardcore strict.
> ...





			
				NL_John said:
			
		

> Hey All, Some basic questions here I wonder if anyone can help me with.
> 
> 1) Hansol's Guide to BMQ was a good read but it is for when BMQ was only 11 weeks. Anyone know of a more up to date guide?
> 
> ...



1) Go to the CFLRS website. It has the entire course schedule on the site.
2) Never heard of this. Bring phone cards with you, or you can purchase them at Canex. There are pay phones on every floor.
3) There are computers available for use free of charge at the Bistro, once you are allowed to go there.
4) You will not be allowed to use your laptop for a minimum of six weeks, after that you may be able to use them during the weekend only, as long as your platoon earns the privilege. Same goes for cell phones.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I will be glad to help.

Keep in mind, BMQ is only 14 weeks long, and is not a reflection of typical military day to day life. Things are very different after you move on from basic training.


----------



## Precept (18 Jun 2011)

NL_John said:
			
		

> Hey All, Some basic questions here I wonder if anyone can help me with.
> 
> 1) Hansol's Guide to BMQ was a good read but it is for when BMQ was only 11 weeks. Anyone know of a more up to date guide?
> 
> ...


----------



## forumdood007 (7 Jul 2011)

Keep it simple.
Go in with an open mind.
Watch the Basic Up videos.
The format changes frequently.
Learn how to eat very quickly!!
Train physically prior to going (P90X, running helped me)
Don't get caught up in rumours and drama when you get there, focus on the instructors!


----------

